# Selle Valley HNK Dobie - kidded



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Dobie is doing good - day 141 today and she is very uncomfortable. She has "dropped" and her udder is coming in NICE!!!!

This is Dobie's second freshning and both with me. I had sold her last year, bred to Abba, and she kidded with twins - doeling / wether and I kicked myself for selling her after her udder came in.

Then about 6 weeks ago she was returned to me, along with her doeling from last year (a homebreed of mine!) She had been bred back to Abba for this year as I really liked the little girl! So now I have her here for another kidding - and ohhh how tempting to keep a doeling - but we will see!

I have pics, but didn't get them uploaded last night - sorry!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

That sounds wonderful Liz....can't wait ...to see pics... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

hehe - I be Allison --- but thank you - I am totally stoked about her - as I just love this goat (well, all but her personality)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

:doh: :doh:  

Sorry Allison.....I goofed... got up to early...LOL  :crazy: :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Not worried about it Pam - I was just harrassing you -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

:laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

LOL.... "I be Liz"!! Can't wait to see pics Allison, shes a pretty girl and I can't wait to see that udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*



> LOL.... "I be Liz"!!


 oops the jig is up..... :shocked:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Can't wait to see pics! I have a doe that is just like that.... gorgeous to look at but awful personality! 
Do you have pictures of her daughter too?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

these were from last night - day 140



















This is is Rivera - Not a good pic at all - but you get the drift


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Dobie's got at least 3 in there!! Her color makes it easy to see that she is really low too...Riviera is a pretty girl, definately her sires daughter :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

She is doing good - hanging in there. She wanted the milkstand so I let her and she did pretty well - feeling her all over and messing with her. Ligs are very tight , udder no where near full, and could feel the little one/s moving. I really think twins.... Just want one girl PLEASE.... Lol!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Well - no real change today. She is out in the far pasture area with the others filling her belly - but I will walk out there and get some new pics. She is doing good. I really do not think that she will be going this weekend - so maybe 4th of July babies .... hehehe - last year she kidded on 151 with a leash breeding. This year it was "run loose" and write dates - so technically, she could be 145 or if a 5 day heat - 140..... so we have some time I do believe. But I have a blood test, so I know she is bred - haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Supposed to be day 145 - but if she did a 5 day heat, she would be 140 -- so I am hoping that she would wait till this weekend and when i am home!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Hmmm....hopefully 2 in there and I can see change in her udder..maybe the fireworks will start her labor!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Not wouldn't 4th babies be spectacular!!! I am looking forward to these kids, for sure!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Well I was able to catch the little brat this morning - ligs are still tight, udder is growing nicely but not tight and plump yet - so the waiting game continues! Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

I'm thinking she'll not make you wait too long...and hopefully it's an easy quick delivery!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

If she has bucklings on the fourth of july . . . . Patriot? Allegiance?  I can't wait


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Well - Ms Dobie is progressing nicely - ligs are 2/3 gone and going down nicely. The udder is filling and teats are plumping.

She is pacing the stall and really chewing her cud .... shouldn't be long


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Just checked on Dobie - ligs are almost completely gone - udder is getting REALLY full and looking GREAT! Checked her internally - but cervix is still back pretty far.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - due July 2 - last one for the y*

Here are a few pics that I took of her about 10 minutes ago. She hates people so she tries to run - so she was trapped and I swear that her eyes were going to pop out of her head.

Her cervix is dropping and I can start to feel it.



















And the peanut gallery!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Hope it's soon!! It's about 10 30 here, hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

I am uploading the drivers for my webcam from my computer right now ---- I have yahoo messanger and just uploaded windows live if anyone wants to hit me up!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

I just got back from getting the hay that was given to me...right outta the field, I'll be checking before work at 5 in the am...hope all goes well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

well? hows she doing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

I am eating now, and then I will be going out to milk, feed bottle babies, and to check on dobie..... I will give an update in about an hour


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Exciting! First I have to say, those kids are GORGEOUS!!! And I LOVE their expressions! ADORABLE!

I have to ask, how do you check to see if a cervix is dropping? I just posted a little while ago that one of my does has lost her ligs, her utter is full, but that's about all that's going on right now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Dobie's ligs are completely gone, udder is even fuller, and cervix is open almost two fingers and thinning! Woo Hoo! I think the babies will be here before midnight - maybe I will get to sleel - LOL!

Hoosier - you have to go in internally with your finger. I personally don't wear gloves because I can't feel like I want to. When they start getting close the cervix is way tight and you can't even get your finger through it - as it starts to open you will be able to get the tip of your finger, then your finger, and then you will start to feel it thinning out. The best way I can think of to describe the cervix when it is closed or just barely starting to open is the green bands from the bander - the cervix is about that thick and size is pretty comparable. Once you feel it - you will know exactly what it is..... does that make sense??


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Cute kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Thanks so much! That does make sense! I probably won't do any checking internally right now, but definitely good to know just in case I need to.
I checked on her af ew minutes ago, not much new, she is posty though, and her belly has dropped more as there is more of a hollow area around her spine and hips.

This is exciting, but now I wonder how long she's gonna keep me waiting LOL

I hope your girl goes soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

It is 11 and I just checked on her - a little change in cervix - udder fuller - but now the teats need to catch up - lol

Ok nap time so I can get up in a few hours to check on her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

2 am and nothing new to report - going to catch a little more sleep .......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

I think our girls might decide to go at the very same time LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Dobie kidded this morning about 8:30 with twins - doeling / buckling combo - and of course BUCKSKINS!

The doeling is a dang spitfire like her mom already - and she is dark dark buckskin with waddles.

The buckling is a standard buckskin with frosted ears - and of course already a lover like his sire!

Pics coming soon - hubby forgot coffee at the grocery store - ARE YOU KIDDING - so I am going to hurry and milk and go to town with him ...... me need LOTS of coffee!!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

YEA! Congratulations!!!
:stars: 
I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures!

-Tina


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Selle Valley HNK Dobie - new pics*

Congrates to you on the new kids


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank ya!

We r on our way to town so that I can get some coffee and a few things at the store - will get pics when I get home


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh wonderful news! I hope to catch the pics. The dams are georgous, that is for sure.

Olivia had two does FINALLY the other day. She had one HUGE doe and the other is the smallest we have ever had here. She is not much longer then my hand and she does not have to even bend to get under her 21 inch mama for milk. LOL I figure she was double bred or there wasn't a great connection inside for her?

I am waiting on Robin. I don't think her vulva can get any bigger and her utters are pretty full and have been for a few weeks now. I am sure they could get bigger if need be but I think she will be not real comfy for sure. Hope to have some from her soon. Isn't the wait so much fun. LOL After that Ice will be next in line. This is both thier first times so I am hoping for smooth sailings. Well, hope to have more info soon. hehe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! I can't wait to see pics of your new little ones! And I think your girl kidded when mine was starting to get contractions <depending on your time zone>. Very exciting day!


----------

